# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Quantas horas diárias de Luz tem o vosso aquario

## Carlos Conde

Boas

Quantas horas diárias de Luz, tem o vosso aquario.

----------


## João Magano

Colocaste esta questão na area de votações, o que está correcto, falta é a pool para o pessoal poder indicar a sua preferencia.

Criei-a com este valores, se quiseres avisa que incluimos outros.

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas
João

Eu andei a ver se encontrava o pool, mas não encontrei.
Não sei como se pode introduzir.

Os valores acho que estão dentro da média, obrigado  :SbOk2:

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva  :Olá:  

Bem votei em 15horas mas, em verdade, deixo as fluorescentes ds 08hs até às 24hs e a hqi das 12hs às 18hs o que somando dá um total 16 horas de luzes acesas.  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Tenho o meu aquário iluminado 10h.
Recentemente colocava das 22h-8h para aproveitar a taxa bi-horária.
Agora uso das 21h-7h, pois o meu filho de 4 anos entrou para o jardim infantil e deita-se às 21:30h.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

12 horas as blue ( 09.30h às 21.30h)
7 horas as white ( 13.00h às 20.00h)

Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## RubenAlves

14h as blue  (10h-24h) (também tenho direito de ver o aqua iluminado. :Whistle: 

10h30 as white (11h- 21.30h)

Creio que nao é demasiado tempo de luz.

abraço

----------


## Sérgio andré

boas a todos 

75cm t8 - 25w cada para 160 l de agua 12 h penso n ser suficiente 

cumprimentos 
sergio andre  :yb620:

----------

